# Post your Mayones



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

This brand deserves it's own thread. Now show me the candy!

I myself have a not-so-common Mayones (meaning: no setius/regius model): The Legend!

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9Nc6w3e4BDs (not me, but it's this exact guitar in the video. Song starts after a minute)


----------



## Musza (Sep 2, 2012)

the best finish out there for a Legend 

one of my Regius, Custom Shop model:


----------



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

Now THAT is candy, nice finish! What are the custom options?


----------



## Zado (Sep 2, 2012)

No please,don't do this  caparison thread is already too much for my heart


----------



## Musza (Sep 2, 2012)

Shroony said:


> Now THAT is candy, nice finish! What are the custom options?



natural binding, 5A top, black satin back, no binding (I prefer Regius w/o it)


----------



## Rook (Sep 2, 2012)

My Regius Gothic (sadly won't be mine much longer)


----------



## Birdman (Sep 2, 2012)

That`s mine ....
Bare Knuckle Painkiller neck and Coldsweat bridge


----------



## Metaljim (Sep 2, 2012)

I'll take some photos of my Setius today or tomorrow.


----------



## Razzy (Sep 2, 2012)




----------



## MFB (Sep 2, 2012)

Man, I didn't know Mayones did a single-cut. That thing is sick.


----------



## -42- (Sep 2, 2012)

I love the Legend shape, probably my favorite Mayo.


----------



## noUser01 (Sep 2, 2012)

I remember when you got that guitar Shroon, gorgeous finish on that!


----------



## Shroony (Sep 2, 2012)

ConnorGilks said:


> I remember when you got that guitar Shroon, gorgeous finish on that!


Thx man!


----------



## e7lek (Sep 2, 2012)

I wuv my mayones <3


----------



## Metaljesus (Sep 3, 2012)

Cant... Wait.... Any... Longer...

Send me my mayones already! I cant wait for another month!


----------



## Pav (Sep 3, 2012)

This thread gives me intense Mayones GAS.


----------



## Luke Acacia (Sep 3, 2012)

Zado said:


> No please,don't do this  caparison thread is already too much for my heart



I feel that


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

Musza said:


> the best finish out there for a Legend
> 
> one of my Regius, Custom Shop model:



Love this. I would totally love a Regius in this color. I miss my Regius Custom. I will post some pics of both my Setius Models and Regius models I used to have later for some porn!


----------



## Solaris (Sep 5, 2012)

That gothic regius guitars are out of this world gorgeous!


----------



## Musza (Sep 5, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Love this. I would totally love a Regius in this color. I miss my Regius Custom. I will post some pics of both my Setius Models and Regius models I used to have later for some porn!



you can grab it from me, you know that


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 5, 2012)

I'm going to wait until my new one arrives and do a little family photo.


----------



## Ishan (Sep 5, 2012)

Mine :






Mayones Setius GTM Lizard with piezo  Fretwork is terrible on it tho but it's an old one from 2004 I think.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

Setius GTM Baritone Custom Built for Katatonia.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

My Old Regius Custom:


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 5, 2012)




----------



## engage757 (Sep 5, 2012)

Musza said:


> you can grab it from me, you know that




I can only do trading right now man. I just spent so much money! I wish!


----------



## HeadBender (Sep 8, 2012)




----------



## jahosy (Sep 10, 2012)

Newbie here  

Anyways, my custom Regius 6 production photos a couple of years back.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 10, 2012)

More pics


----------



## Birdman (Sep 10, 2012)

really nice man !!


----------



## Adrian-XI (Sep 10, 2012)

Why the fuck did I come in here? Ugh, torture...


----------



## jahosy (Sep 10, 2012)

Birdman said:


> really nice man !!



Thanks mate! 

Was after the 'limed' finish used in furnitures / ashwood floorboards, and this was the closest they can get to. Loved every single detail of this!


----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 12, 2012)

Beautiful guitars guys!  Here is mine!


----------



## klami (Sep 12, 2012)

Many nice Mayones' guitars here!  
I know its a sevenstring but I couldn't resist...


----------



## Hankey (Sep 12, 2012)

jahosy said:


> More pics



I know it's a cliche, but DAT TOP! Beautiful wood grain. What type of wood is this?


----------



## bulb (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## WidekMusic (Sep 12, 2012)

Hi bulb, they're suck !
.
.
.
.
.












just kidding man... beautiful Mayoneses


----------



## iRaiseTheDead (Sep 12, 2012)

hiscox cases... not even gonna... nevermind

Sick thread!


----------



## jahosy (Sep 12, 2012)

Hankey said:


> I know it's a cliche, but DAT TOP! Beautiful wood grain. What type of wood is this?


 
It's book-matched ash top, with a different treament to it. 

And thanks for the compliment! Was stoked when i recieved the guitar! Have the say the guys at Mayones were very helpful.


----------



## Eclipse (Sep 12, 2012)

Regius 7's are so beautiful. Just another guitar on my list of wants.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 12, 2012)

bulb said:


>


 
THAT archtop is to die for!! Love it!!

Is it a Regius model??


----------



## narad (Sep 12, 2012)

jahosy said:


> THAT archtop is to die for!! Love it!!
> 
> Is it a Regius model??



The other one - Setius.


----------



## that short guy (Sep 12, 2012)

You have no Idea how long I've been waiting for this thread lol. Here's mine. It's pretty much a stock Regius 7 Pro but I swapped the pups to BKP Cold Sweats.. there will be an order for a custom 6 soon


----------



## that short guy (Sep 12, 2012)

Shroony said:


> This brand deserves it's own thread. Now show me the candy!
> 
> I myself have a not-so-common Mayones (meaning: no setius/regius model): The Legend!
> 
> (not me, but it's this exact guitar in the video. Song starts after a minute)




I love this guitar, and if it came with 24 frets I'd snag one in a heart beat. Beautiful, absolutely beautiful man


----------



## Imbrium998 (Sep 12, 2012)




----------



## SYLrules88 (Sep 12, 2012)

definitely my favorite brand thread!  these are all incredibly gorgeous! hopefully there's plenty more to come!


----------



## ConstantSea (Sep 13, 2012)

Some pictures of my Regius 8 which is actually for sale right now, EU only 


















the full album: ImageShack Album - 17 images


----------



## Ardez (Sep 13, 2012)

Sorry about the quite crappy pics


----------



## darkinners (Sep 14, 2012)

My first Mayones 
just got this today, and it was a fucking good deal!!

USD 900 for Setius Pro 6 + additional BKP Painkiller bridge pickup..
I don't like tremolo bridge guitar but man 900 for a Mayones and painkiller...
can't let myself pass up such a deal!


I checked it crafted at March, 2007 
the sound and the craftmanship way beyond 900 dollars
some really minor cosmetic issue, nothing serious.

sorry for the crappy cell phone photos






















really like the neck profile of this guitar, very smooth and comfortable. 
I might get another Regius 7 real soon 

edit*********
just installed the painkiller on it, looks not too bad but sound even more amazing! much more punchy midrange with the painkiller.


----------



## jahosy (Sep 14, 2012)

narad said:


> The other one - Setius.



Have never tried one before... but for that top maybe i should start looking for one soon!!


----------



## Baco (Sep 16, 2012)

Not here anymore, a customer bought this one, but damn, what an incredible guitar this is:


----------



## jahosy (Sep 24, 2012)

ok my second regius CS just arrived, courtesy of Musza!! Thanks champ!

More photos showing the natural bindings and painted back.


----------



## AndreasD (Sep 24, 2012)

^DAT BACK


----------



## engage757 (Sep 24, 2012)

jahosy said:


> ok my second regius CS just arrived, courtesy of Musza!! Thanks champ!
> 
> More photos showing the natural bindings and painted back.




Being a huge Mayones and Caparison fan, this picture was almost to much to handle.


----------



## engage757 (Sep 24, 2012)

Baco said:


> Not here anymore, a customer bought this one, but damn, what an incredible guitar this is:




Fuck. What was the cost for a burl top upgrade?


----------



## trent6308 (Sep 24, 2012)

jahosy said:


> ok my second regius CS just arrived, courtesy of Musza!! Thanks champ!



These look sweet! I've got to get a Regius next for sure.

Awesome collection mate


----------



## jahosy (Sep 25, 2012)

These look sweet! I've got to get a Regius next for sure.

Awesome collection mate [/QUOTE]

Thanks mate! Your collection ain't bad! 

Try one first if you can. I waited almost 3 yrs before ordering one from their custom shop back in 2010, and the risk paid off! Love their worksmanship and their attention to details are flawless! 

BUT the TAT sits pretty close to the regius. Love them both!


----------



## engage757 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mayones and Caparison are my two favorite metal guitar companies currently. I am astounded by both of them on a daily basis!


----------



## trent6308 (Sep 25, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Mayones and Caparison are my two favorite metal guitar companies currently. I am astounded by both of them on a daily basis!



No love for Jacksons anymore?


----------



## engage757 (Sep 25, 2012)

trent6308 said:


> No love for Jacksons anymore?




Great guitars man, but I mainly play Caparisons, Collings, Carvins, Mayones and Blackmachine now-a-days it seems like. I don't have a Mayones right now currently, just sold my Regius unfortunately.


----------



## trent6308 (Sep 25, 2012)

Mayones are kind of hard to come by out here. I'd like to try one but I'll probably have to just buy one and see how it goes. I love those flat hip shot style bridges so as long as the neck isn't too flat, thin or chunky they should should sit well with me.


----------



## trent6308 (Sep 25, 2012)

engage757 said:


> Great guitars man, but I mainly play Caparisons, Collings, Carvins, Mayones and Blackmachine now-a-days it seems like. I don't have a Mayones right now currently, just sold my Regius unfortunately.



So you scored a Blackmachine. I've heard good things.


----------



## PeteyG (Sep 27, 2012)

I can't wait any longer to post a picture, so here's a couple of work in progress pictures of mine that I just received direct from the workshop.


----------



## Musza (Sep 27, 2012)

jahosy said:


> ok my second regius CS just arrived, courtesy of Musza!! Thanks champ!
> 
> More photos showing the natural bindings and painted back.



Awesome threesome 

Thanks!


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Sep 29, 2012)

I call her Roxanne.


----------



## Francis978 (Sep 29, 2012)

This thread makes me smile and then makes me sad for not owning one xD

I wonder how much they cost base price. I've always wanted a custom from them


----------



## leonardo7 (Sep 29, 2012)

Francis978 said:


> This thread makes me smile and then makes me sad for not owning one xD
> 
> I wonder how much they cost base price. I've always wanted a custom from them



Base model Setius 7 $2000 give or take a few
Base model Regius 7 in the low mid $3000 range


----------



## Francis978 (Sep 29, 2012)

Dayum, rough. But with what you get, totally worth it. 

Getting the ol' piggy bank! -_-

XD


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 1, 2012)

I am totally in love with the regius model........ 
I want one


----------



## engage757 (Oct 1, 2012)

Hourglass1117 said:


> I call her Roxanne.


I didn't know you kept her Aaron! Good choice!


----------



## leonardo7 (Oct 1, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> I can't wait any longer to post a picture, so here's a couple of work in progress pictures of mine that I just received direct from the workshop.





What is it?


----------



## MFB (Oct 1, 2012)

Mayones Legend or Legacy, I believe is the name


----------



## Hourglass1117 (Oct 2, 2012)

engage757 said:


> I didn't know you kept her Aaron! Good choice!



Yup! I'm down to two guitars at the moment, the setius and my dargie jp7, the two I wouldn't let go for anything 

Well, maybe not anything...these other Mayoneses are so sexy.


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 3, 2012)

Stupid life, going and getting in the way of me putting some pictures up. I *semi* promise to have some pictures up by the weekend.

*Crosses fingers behind back*


----------



## pylyo (Oct 7, 2012)

Tip for a Mayo fans. Since we are a guitar related community full of good advices and help of all kinds and since I see a lot of rip offs related to this polish guitar builder, mainly from the same person, I advise everyone that is looking for a 2nd hand one to search Polish guitar forums and auction sites like Allegro and others...
You will find a really great deals over there and folks are nice and willing to ship abroad too.


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 7, 2012)

Just a couple since I did not find much time this weekend. Please ignore the reflection of my curtains, the guitar is just too darn shiny!




Regius1-sml by Doombreed, on Flickr




Regius2-sml by Doombreed, on Flickr


----------



## chopeth85 (Oct 7, 2012)

Here is mine !


----------



## Humanoid (Oct 8, 2012)

Setius-7 with ebony fretboard and Dimarzio pickups.


----------



## Musza (Oct 8, 2012)

Doombreed said:


> Just a couple since I did not find much time this weekend. Please ignore the reflection of my curtains, the guitar is just too darn shiny!
> 
> Regius1-sml by Doombreed, on Flickr
> 
> ...




Indeed beautiful guitar. I'm glad you like it. IMO the pics didn't capture the "real nature" of the finish.

I will post my baritone 7 tommorow when I have a time to take some pics


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 8, 2012)

Just got another picture from the workshop of my new custom.


----------



## AndreasD (Oct 8, 2012)

^It matches the Zilla!


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 8, 2012)

Yep  I'm really happy with how both of them are turning out with the blue/orange colour scheme.


----------



## quoenusz (Oct 8, 2012)

wow... that's some flashy finish there


----------



## Doombreed (Oct 8, 2012)

Musza said:


> Indeed beautiful guitar. I'm glad you like it. IMO the pics didn't capture the "real nature" of the finish.



I agree, but unfortunately the only time I had to take pictures was early in the morning and couldn't avoid the uneven lighting conditions.

I'll try to take some more again soon.


----------



## Musza (Oct 9, 2012)

Doombreed said:


> I agree, but unfortunately the only time I had to take pictures was early in the morning and couldn't avoid the uneven lighting conditions.
> 
> I'll try to take some more again soon.



It looks like trans black one

Here's my trans black 7 baritone. I love this guitar:






and here is Setius CS natural matt (not mine anymore but the new owner is also a part of our community)






and a family photo with a Regius in the background:


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 14, 2012)

Here's a picture from todays guitar show in Bristol. Couple of Mayo basses too.


----------



## PeteyG (Oct 29, 2012)

Just got this picture from the workshop. Chuffed as fuck I am.


----------



## admaxo (Oct 29, 2012)

PeteyG said:


> Just got this picture from the workshop. Chuffed as fuck I am.


----------



## jahosy (Oct 30, 2012)

Doombreed said:


> Just a couple since I did not find much time this weekend. Please ignore the reflection of my curtains, the guitar is just too darn shiny!



How do you find the Regius as compared to the Angelus HGS?


----------



## Baco (Nov 3, 2012)

Here's another custom order for a customer of mine:






Awesome guitar!


----------



## Erazoender (Nov 3, 2012)

Fuck the two that you got for customers are so classy. I love the matte finishes on them, they just look so subtle but absolutely astounding.


----------



## Andretti (Nov 3, 2012)

Gaww, I've been drooling over Mayo guitars. Thats a beautiful well built instrument Baco, what pickups are those??


----------



## Baco (Nov 4, 2012)

Those are passive sized Blackout pickups. I advised my customer to go for these instead of the block sized pickups so that the can always swap to passives if he wants to. The customer had an idea of the guitar he wanted, I pointed some things out here and there and this is what we came up with. It truely is an amazing guitar, here's a picture of the back:








More to be found here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426906910699673.100733.149762801747420&type=3


----------



## jahosy (Nov 4, 2012)

Baco said:


> Those are passive sized Blackout pickups. I advised my customer to go for these instead of the block sized pickups so that the can always swap to passives if he wants to. The customer had an idea of the guitar he wanted, I pointed some things out here and there and this is what we came up with. It truely is an amazing guitar, here's a picture of the back:
> 
> 
> More to be found here: https://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.426906910699673.100733.149762801747420&type=3


 
Love those back painted Mayones


----------



## pylyo (Dec 10, 2012)

If you have to say "Sorry mods for ot", then you shouldn't post it. Consider that for the next week.


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 11, 2012)

I will be joining this awesome club by week's end!


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 11, 2012)

Heres my new setius. Plays like a dream, sounds like a les paul! simply stunning!


----------



## ThatBeardGuy (Dec 11, 2012)

My Regius 6, definitely the most comfortable 6 string I've ever played, as well as the nicest sounding guitar I've owned.


----------



## RagtimeDandy (Dec 12, 2012)

I have no idea why I entered this thread, now I'm GASing even harder for a Mayones 7 string Regius/Setius  The finish I want is basically the Misha Mansoor one (quilt maple is my kryptonite)


----------



## protest (Dec 12, 2012)

I need more disposable income.


----------



## trickae (Dec 12, 2012)

Doombreed said:


> Just a couple since I did not find much time this weekend. Please ignore the reflection of my curtains, the guitar is just too darn shiny!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



that looks amazing. 

This gave me a craziest idea - is it possible to do a chrome flame top? 

I know its to do with the lighting in the pic but i don't think i've seen a flame pop with chrome.


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Dec 12, 2012)

Ugh I wish I could play one of these before buying


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 13, 2012)

whatupitsjoe said:


> Ugh I wish I could play one of these before buying



Take the plunge bud, they're amazing guitars.


----------



## JP7 (Dec 13, 2012)

I did can't wait till January when my denim blue with AAAA flame maple top and gold hardware with cream pickups comes in


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 13, 2012)

JP7 said:


> I did can't wait till January when my denim blue with AAAA flame maple top and gold hardware with cream pickups comes in



Mine has the denim top too, it's freakin' beautiful. Even my wife says it looks beautiful and she hates all my guitars


----------



## jahosy (Dec 13, 2012)

trent6308 said:


> Mine has the denim top too, it's freakin' beautiful. Even my wife says it looks beautiful and she hates all my guitars



Good! Time to get a second one!


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 13, 2012)

whatupitsjoe said:


> Ugh I wish I could play one of these before buying



I just ordered a Setius 6, and I wasn't able to play it beforehand. I say take the plunge. Worst case, you don't like it, and you can sell it and only lose a little bit... resell on these is usually really good, especially if they're in like-new condition. Best case, you love it and never want to let it go.

I haven't read ONE bad review _from guys who have actually played it._ The only time I've ever heard anything negative, it's usually "these are too expensive!", and that's usually from kids who either a) have no money or b) have never tried one and just trying to find negatives. Everyone that's played one of these has given great reviews.


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Dec 13, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> I just ordered a Setius 6, and I wasn't able to play it beforehand. I say take the plunge. Worst case, you don't like it, and you can sell it and only lose a little bit... resell on these is usually really good, especially if they're in like-new condition. Best case, you love it and never want to let it go.
> 
> I haven't read ONE bad review _from guys who have actually played it._ The only time I've ever heard anything negative, it's usually "these are too expensive!", and that's usually from kids who either a) have no money or b) have never tried one and just trying to find negatives. Everyone that's played one of these has given great reviews.



The only drawback for me is the neck thickness, their site says its 21mm at the first fret. seems really thick to me coming from guitars that are usually 17-19mm. Other than that i'd be very confidant in the quality, just not sure how it would gel with my hand


----------



## LetsMosey (Dec 13, 2012)

whatupitsjoe said:


> The only drawback for me is the neck thickness, their site says its 21mm at the first fret. seems really thick to me coming from guitars that are usually 17-19mm. Other than that i'd be very confidant in the quality, just not sure how it would gel with my hand



You'd be surprised how fast you can adapt. I played nothing but Ibanez Wizard I and II necks for about 13 years before I purchased my first Carvin. The wizard necks I've played range from 18mm-21mm, and I never had an issue switching over to Carvin, which definitely has a thicker neck. I then purchased my first Fender a couple years ago... I thought it would take me forever to get used to the neck, but it only took me about a day. Your hands adapt really quickly. I don't have very long fingers, so even short stubs weren't an issue. lol


----------



## whatupitsjoe (Dec 14, 2012)

LetsMosey said:


> You'd be surprised how fast you can adapt. I played nothing but Ibanez Wizard I and II necks for about 13 years before I purchased my first Carvin. The wizard necks I've played range from 18mm-21mm, and I never had an issue switching over to Carvin, which definitely has a thicker neck. I then purchased my first Fender a couple years ago... I thought it would take me forever to get used to the neck, but it only took me about a day. Your hands adapt really quickly. I don't have very long fingers, so even short stubs weren't an issue. lol



Awesome thanks for the advice, interested to hear your thoughts when you get it


----------



## darkinners (Dec 15, 2012)

whatupitsjoe said:


> The only drawback for me is the neck thickness, their site says its 21mm at the first fret. seems really thick to me coming from guitars that are usually 17-19mm. Other than that i'd be very confidant in the quality, just not sure how it would gel with my hand



You sure the neck is too thick? 

Mayones's neck is quite narrow and thin to me, in a good way.
Probably because I usually play baseball bat neck


----------



## MaxAidingAres (Dec 16, 2012)

WHY do i go to these threads? Im just hurting my mayones gas


----------



## trent6308 (Dec 16, 2012)

jahosy said:


> Good! Time to get a second one!



Already getting quotes my man! Just need to decide on the finish.


----------



## german7 (Dec 16, 2012)

Here is my new baby, standard Regius 6


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

Shroony said:


> This brand deserves it's own thread. Now show me the candy!
> 
> I myself have a not-so-common Mayones (meaning: no setius/regius model): The Legend!
> 
> (not me, but it's this exact guitar in the video. Song starts after a minute)



It looks beautiful


----------



## xFallen (Dec 16, 2012)

trickae said:


> that looks amazing.
> 
> This gave me a craziest idea - is it possible to do a chrome flame top?
> 
> I know its to do with the lighting in the pic but i don't think i've seen a flame pop with chrome.



Something about that is classy


----------



## Metaljesus (Dec 17, 2012)

Crappy iPhone picture, and i just cant bother to make a NGD thread


----------



## jeleopard (Dec 17, 2012)

Me two seconds ago: Don't click on this thread don't click on this thread don't click... dammit....


----------



## jahosy (Dec 18, 2012)

trent6308 said:


> Already getting quotes



*ahem*

Do the right thing mate. No pressure lol


----------



## SkullCrusher (Dec 19, 2012)

Metaljesus said:


> Crappy iPhone picture, and i just cant bother to make a NGD thread



I gassed so hard my rectum prolapsed!!!


----------



## Xibuque (Dec 31, 2012)

http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/standard-guitars/222034-ngd-mayones-content-thanks-santa.html


----------



## mpsk (Jan 6, 2013)

new axe flame mayones signum custom: 
set maple neck, ebony fretboard
ash body
emg 81 and 85. 
and mayones white gothic


----------



## Rojne (Jan 6, 2013)

I.. need.. a.. mayo..


----------



## theonetruematt (Jan 16, 2013)

These are such nice guitars, I know its just a matter of time before I have to get one, but it might be a very long matter of time, because I'm pretty sure I'm looking at $4k w/the options I'd want on a 7-string Regius.

Do they all come with Hiscox cases? They're great cases, but if you think the name is funny, they have a pamphlet (can't find a pic) with a bunch of guys standing on one of their cases, but for some reason holding a young boy so it just looks like a pamphlet for NAMBLA.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 16, 2013)

theonetruematt said:


> These are such nice guitars, I know its just a matter of time before I have to get one, but it might be a very long matter of time, because I'm pretty sure I'm looking at $4k w/the options I'd want on a 7-string Regius.
> 
> Do they all come with Hiscox cases? They're great cases, but if you think the name is funny, they have a pamphlet (can't find a pic) with a bunch of guys standing on one of their cases, but for some reason holding a young boy so it just looks like a pamphlet for NAMBLA.



Hey mate

the Regius models come with a Hiscox cases

the setius come with the warwock rockbass thing shown above on the white gothic setius


----------



## mpsk (Jan 17, 2013)

about hard cases, it depends the oldest was sold without any case, later they sold setius and regius with techra cases, and now main setius case is a warwick case (my guitars are from 2011)


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 17, 2013)

I think mine is from 2011, it came with a Techra hardcase, my friend bought a lizard (2009) at the same store(same day december 2012) and it came with the warwick case. Maybe the dealer swapped the hardcases. He hate the warwick case. The techra hardcase is not the best hardcase that i've ever seen, but there is one thing that makes me happy: a rubber all over the edge of the hardcase(like car's doors) that seems to seal the hardcase once closed. I live by the sea, so i think it avoids corrosion due to the salinity in air (I think the specific name for this in english is "sea air", here in Brazil we call it "maresia" )


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 19, 2013)

Thread revival!

I'm wondering if a Mayones Setius is an upgrade from an Ibanez Prestige?

I found out my local dealer carries Mayones guitars at a fair price


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 19, 2013)

I have a RG2550z and comparing to the Setius i think they are completely different guitars in all aspects, they offer different things, sounds and feels different from each other. I prefer the Setius, but it is relative, it is a question of taste, i recommend you to go to the store and try the mayones. I don't consider an upgrade properly, you will just have a different guitar, different vibe.
It's also depends which Prestige you are talking about


----------



## ihunda (Jan 19, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> Thread revival!
> 
> I'm wondering if a Mayones Setius is an upgrade from an Ibanez Prestige?
> 
> I found out my local dealer carries Mayones guitars at a fair price



My Setius was definitely an upgrade from an old prestige RG1570 I let go a few months ago. The feel of the Mayones is much better for me but these are both high end guitars so it's down to personal opinion.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 19, 2013)

Its a MIJ Prestige S by the way 

So... Mayones Setius guitars are at the same level of Ibanez Prestige?


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 19, 2013)

In terms of finish they are close, but interms of specs and soul they are far from each other, so here goes the question of taste and personal opinion.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 19, 2013)

Okay.. what about a comparison between the overall quality of the guitars?


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 19, 2013)

Bump, I heard fretwork can be poor for Mayones guitars. Hmm.....


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 20, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> Bump, I heard fretwork can be poor for Mayones guitars. Hmm.....



Pffft. Who from your Milkman?

Even on my setius, its perfect. isnt one thing that could be nwgative about the fret work.


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 20, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> Its a MIJ Prestige S by the way
> 
> So... Mayones Setius guitars are at the same level of Ibanez Prestige?



Much higher, i own both and the Setius blows it out of the water in terms of sound, playability, quality, everything.

TBH its better than any PRS ive played.


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 20, 2013)

Just a few of the old Mayones have poor fretwork, as Fred said in another thread, he does not see a "lemon" for years.


----------



## rockstarazuri (Jan 23, 2013)

Boom!!











It's a 7 though! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/225240-ngd-mayones-setius-7-a.html


----------



## Xibuque (Jan 23, 2013)

\o/ Awesome!!!!!!!!!


----------



## engage757 (Feb 12, 2013)

That is one hot Setius!


----------



## rockstarazuri (Feb 15, 2013)

I have been wondering, how does a Setius compare to a Regius tonally? I have never played one.

People always harp about the Regius models, Setius seem to get less love around here...


----------



## engage757 (Feb 16, 2013)

The Setius and the Regius are two completely different guitars. One is not better than the other, rather, both are unique and incredible in their own ways. I have had two Setius models and three Regius. I love them all, and will be getting another Setius in the next 6 months or so I think as well as another Regius to add to the 2 I have currently.


----------



## Shroony (Feb 17, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> I have been wondering, how does a Setius compare to a Regius tonally? I have never played one.
> 
> People always harp about the Regius models, Setius seem to get less love around here...


Setius is bolt on, regius is neck thru. That's about it. Both models can be specced to preferences.
As far as quality goes, I also think they are better made than Prestiges. Or ESP's (standard).


----------



## possumkiller (Mar 5, 2013)

Nobody got a Setius 8 yet?


----------



## admaxo (Mar 6, 2013)

german7 said:


> Here is my new baby, standard Regius 6


Awesome guitar man!


----------



## Musza (Mar 31, 2013)

Here's my Regius 7 baritone in action:


----------



## pushpull7 (Apr 1, 2013)

Was that a kazoo in the beginning? 

Lovely guitar, nice playing. I want one!


----------



## Chuck (Apr 1, 2013)

rockstarazuri said:


> Boom!!
> 
> 
> It's a 7 though! http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/sevenstring-guitars/225240-ngd-mayones-setius-7-a.html



How do you like the JB and Jazz combo in that?


----------



## mniel8195 (Apr 1, 2013)

for those who have them what do you guys think of the hipshot contour bridge?


----------



## JP7 (Apr 5, 2013)

i know I have put these photos up already but I can't wait to get my mayones!!!!!!


----------



## matisq (Apr 6, 2013)

Mayones KTM


----------



## rifftrauma (Apr 6, 2013)

I know it's a re-repost...but I can't help myself....


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 7, 2013)

rifftrauma said:


> I know it's a re-repost...but I can't help myself....



I spec'd mine similarly. Nice to know what to expect. Quite beautiful.


----------



## Xibuque (Apr 18, 2013)




----------



## engage757 (Apr 24, 2013)

Had a quick few shots of mine today:


----------



## jahosy (Apr 24, 2013)

Well done Zac! Lovely pair 

Nice touch on those 'geared' knobs. Reminded me of the one they had as a fretboard inlay awhile back.


----------



## jahosy (Apr 24, 2013)

matisq said:


> Mayones KTM



Wow. That's old school man...


----------



## Xibuque (Apr 24, 2013)

We have a winner!!!!! Congrats!!!!!!


----------



## Gilbertsgotbrootz (Apr 24, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Had a quick few shots of mine today:


It appears she is enjoying being in the company of her dark sister 
Glad to see she got there in 1 piece


----------



## narad (Apr 25, 2013)

engage757 said:


> Had a quick few shots of mine today:




Not sure when you picked that one up but I love it - looks almost iridescent.


----------



## ihunda (Apr 25, 2013)

Some of the family for fun:
Setius GTM7






Regius





Setius GTM6:





And shortly a Regius 7, it's in the mail


----------



## NickSBTT (Apr 26, 2013)




----------



## TGN (Apr 29, 2013)

I posted these before but I think they can go in this wonderful thread too:


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Apr 29, 2013)

TGN said:


> I posted these before but I think they can go in this wonderful thread too:



I can't get over how fantastic those Buckeye tops come out when the figuring is so centered!


----------



## xxx128 (Apr 30, 2013)

Thats my fav at the moment... damn you NickSBTT i cant believe you beat me to it!


----------



## Musza (May 8, 2013)

I left those pics in the FS thread but I'll leave them here as well:
































a Matching-Cat:






The Batman is watching over the guitar:


----------



## 7stringDemon (Aug 6, 2013)

Bump. No pron, I just want to see more Mayones's


----------



## JPMike (Aug 6, 2013)

My Regius 8!














And my Regius 7 Baritone with Aftermarth Battleworn Aged Nickel covers.


----------



## Edoris (Aug 14, 2013)

Here's my Regius 7 with BKP Aftermaths. Apparently i'm the first person to purchase one from New Zealand through the official Mayones distributor in Oceania. If anyone from Auzzie or NZ is interested in getting a Mayones hit me up and i can get you a good deal


----------



## jfrey (Aug 14, 2013)

TGN said:


> I posted these before but I think they can go in this wonderful thread too:



dat top


----------



## SkullCrusher (Oct 12, 2013)

Let me just leave this here.
















Gracias!


----------



## maxturbator (Oct 12, 2013)

Oh my God, that matte top and black binding... insane.


----------



## Xibuque (Oct 12, 2013)

...

You won sir

Damn


----------



## Cloudy (Oct 12, 2013)

why did i click on this thread, dear god the gas.


----------



## MikeDojcsak (Oct 13, 2013)

Oh man, I would love a lefty regius.


----------



## serch777 (Oct 13, 2013)

Here's mine guys!


----------



## Musza (Nov 10, 2013)

Hi guys! Here's a video playthrough showing a blue Mayones Legend in my hands (Lothar's one and it's in our classified now):



... and a p0rn of course:


----------



## Artifacts in Motion (Nov 10, 2013)

Forgot to contribute when I got mine, so a little belated! 











Full thread: http://www.sevenstring.org/forum/st...-mayonnaise-all-i-got-guitar.html#post3671123


----------



## mitchybang (Nov 11, 2013)

They have made some of the guitars with the most beautiful tops I've ever seen. I'd love to try one.


----------



## Musza (Nov 24, 2013)

I did another Mayo demo


----------



## SkullCrusher (Jan 18, 2014)

Forgot about this.

Simply, the best guitar I've played.


----------



## beavis2306 (Jan 19, 2014)

This was my entry into the mayones family. Regius 8 string with maple etc neck, ash wings, ebony macassar top and ebony fretboard. It came with bkp aftermaths but i swapped em for warpigs. Very happy dude.


----------



## ikarus (Jan 19, 2014)




----------



## revivalmode (Jan 19, 2014)

Proud owner since a few days


----------



## Metlupass2 (Jan 19, 2014)

Artifacts in Motion said:


> Forgot to contribute when I got mine, so a little belated!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



That is soooooo awesome.


----------



## jahosy (Mar 13, 2014)

The Duvell 6 will be on display at musicmesse 2014


----------



## SkullCrusher (Mar 15, 2014)

Im definitely having one of them!


----------



## jahosy (Mar 16, 2014)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=db7oZeVYtqE


----------



## ost_rs (Mar 16, 2014)

Hi guys! Here is a photo of my Mayones Setius Lizard! Fokin pickups custom! Who plan to soon put up for sale!
This guitar is simply amazing! But now I need cash! 1100&#8364;


----------



## pott (Mar 16, 2014)

This guitar is pretty much the opposite of what I normally like; 24frets, all Mahogany, wide, thin neck... but it just kinda works. Sounds amazing, plays smoothly (apart from the mark on the frets at around the B string; they'd need a good dressing, which is very disappointing for a brand new guitar of this price). There's also some imperfections in the paint (dust that got under the varnish) and the 24th fret markers aren't 100% aligned. At this price I'd try more than 1 before buying one; but sound-wise, she's brilliant!


----------



## Pandaonslaught (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## FIXXXER (Mar 16, 2014)




----------



## SkullCrusher (Jul 15, 2014)

Bring on the gas!!

Mine.


----------



## MooseJuice (Jul 15, 2014)

Here's some pics of my two Regius 7s


----------



## Kovah (Jul 16, 2014)

here is mine


----------

